
BlackBerry to exit hardware business - stygiansonic
http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/blackberry-hardware-loss-1.3781876
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12597109](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12597109).

------
zymhan
The fact that this has no discussion after 2 hours just underscores how lost
and forgotten Blackberry is.

It reminds me of the demise of Palm.

~~~
purephase
It's a duplicate. Bigger discussion over here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12597109](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12597109)

~~~
daw___
First comment to the bigger discussion was posted 2 hours after submission
anyway.

~~~
zymhan
I was hoping that this was a dupe and that the real discussion was happening
elsewhere.

I'm not sure whether that's funny or just sad.

------
JohnTHaller
More lively discussion is here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12597109](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12597109)

~~~
zymhan
Wait. John T Haller of PortableApps?

Damn dude I still remember browsing your original site years ago. I used
Portable Firefox in grade school and it was a life saver.

~~~
JohnTHaller
Yes indeed! Still working on it though we've picked to be more cloud folder
centric. Glad it helped you! The

